# Please Help



## Dirk18 (Sep 7, 2018)

Hey guys,

I assume this question has probably been asked a gazillion times, so please try not to flame me too much. 

Here goes. What N scale manufacturer do you guys recommend that is affordable, yet decent quality? It seems I will have to import my equipment from America. I have to make the right choice seeing that I can't just run to the local train store. 

Is it better to start with a starter kit, or rather purchase separate pieces. (Loco, running stock, track etc.)

Should I start with a DC or DCC system?

Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## ThomasJ. (Mar 5, 2017)

I've been running DC since I started in model rr over 40yrs ago and my main reason is layout size. With my small layouts I just don't have the need for DCC and that's not to say that you shouldn't if you have a small layout it's just personal preference which you too will have to make. For sure stay away from the lesser known brands no matter how cheap because you will only get what you pay for. I would also in your case stay away from the real high dollar stuff also until you are sure this hobby is for you. 

I would not get a set but rather piece by piece since that will be the cheapest way to go. Brands like KAto, Atlas Fox Valley will be your best bet for locos , cars by Atlas, Micro Trains, and anything with Micro Trains or Atlas couplers will be your best bet. Since you're not in the Staes your best bet would be to shop eBay international shippers as you can get some good deals if you persist in your looking.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Dirk

I'll leave the advice on what locos and cars are
recommended for N scale...I am HO.

However, I jump at the opportunity to discuss
DCC vs DC.

For the most part the choice depends a good deal
on how big a layout you intend. If it is hardly more
than an oval with a turnout or two you probably
can enjoy DC.

But if you envision a long mainline, one or more
big yards, many industrial spurs and the like you
should consider DCC.

With DCC you can run 2, 3 or more trains at the
same time with only your DCC controller. No complex
panels of switches and extensive wiring for
isolated track sections...and no need for extra
power packs.

With DCC you can have a train running on your main
as you engineer a complex switching operation. And
just 2 wires go from your controller to the tracks. You
have individual control of each of your locos from that
one DCC controller.

There are four major DCC system brands: Digitrax,
NEC, MRC and Bachmann EZ. You will get dependable
service with any one of them. All but Bachmann are
full featured and fully compatible with any DCC loco you
find. Bachmann is easy to use but it lacks the ability to
'fine tune' the decoders. For many of us that is not
all that important but others like to make adjustments that
provide for slower speeds and speed matching for
consists of 2 or more locos.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, you're right, it comes up a lot. A quick trip though the other threads on the first page of listings will show you several of them.

Don does a good job of the basic rundown on DCC. The only thing I will add is this: there really is no "best" system. It's in the personal preferences of how the system feels to you, how intuitive it is, and how you prefer to operate. You won't go wrong with Digitrax, MRC, or NCE. Most people, not surprisingly, prefer and will recommend the system they own and use regularly. Keep that in mind when reading recommendations (also, dealers will recommend the brands they sell, and usually the one they make the most profit on, so beware).

Two other points. 1st is on the "Limited Functionality" systems: Bachmann EZ Command and the comparable MRC Prodigy Explorer. Both are great for a beginner just testing the waters. The difference is expandability -- the MRC unit can use parts of the system with other MRC systems should you choose to upgrade in the future, with Bachmann's you start from scratch. Interestingly, I don't see either unit in stock at any of my favorite suppliers at the moment.

The other system is Bachmann's EZ Command Dynamis system. It looks flashy and works fine (although my son and I found it less than intuitive to operate, even with a fancy display), and it is wireless out of the box. BUT, it requires a $300 "Pro Box" to expand ANYTHING, even just to add a second throttle. The others can add throttles and components for the cost of the add-on. That was a big, unwelcome surprise to me (and in fairness, probably my fault, because I just assumed you could expand it like my MRC Prodigy system).


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

When it comes to buying track, there are several choices. One is the kind where the molded road bed is attached to the track such as Bachmann's EZTrack or Kato's Unitrack. These pieces snap together, but brands are not interchangeable. Most pieces are in the 9-12 inch length.

Second is called sectional track, and is separate pieces like above, except they don't have attached roadbed. You can buy foam or cork roadbed in lengths around 3 feet and cut pieces to fit. The track then is fastened down onto the roadbed with glue or nails.

Both of the above types of track limit you in how you can shape your layout because you have to use the straight and curved pieces as they're made.

The third choice, and very popular amongst modelers, is called Flextrack. It comes in lengths around 30-36 inches, and as the name implies, it is flexible. You can bend it to form your own curves and then cut it to whatever length you want. Because of it's lengthy pieces, there are less joints joining pieces, so that means fewer places for potential electrical problems.

Good luck! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

DCC is much easier to wire. Easier to understand and figure out, at least it was for me.

I have Kato, Broadway Limited and Scale Trains in N scale. I have three older Athearn steam locos. I have not ran them enough to make a comment on them.

Broadway Limited gives better sound, more options than either Kato or Scale Trains. Attention to detail goes to Scale Trains, it really isn't that close.
Kato, just runs better than the rest, better slow speed operation and are not quite as critical on the track being perfect/clean. Sound is okay, but all seem to sound the same to me.

BLI so far has had the best customer support, no problems with Scale Trains yet. Kato is like talking to a wall. What ever the problem, you caused it. I don't even bother calling the support team.

But their stuff seems to run forever, seldom fails and all seem to be of the same quality. If I had to pay for shipping out of country and back, I would go with the Kato stuff. Really high performance and seem almost indestructible.

Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok when it comes to quality you cant expect gold for pennies. Kato is my favorite brand both HO and N scale. I also have a Loco from Intermountain, and while it is a great looking loco it cant pull half what my Kato's can. You cant go wrong with a Kato. Like the others have said above Atlas, Fox Valley and the others mentioned above are all good choices.

DC/DCC, again is going to depend on what you are doing. If building a large layout or even a small one with lots of switching you may want to go DCC. If you are just going for a scenic loop of track and watch a train go roundy round (which can be very enjoyable) then DC may be a better option. Cost here is DCC $$$ where a DC unit is $$. I prefer Digitrax in the DCC department, a bit more money than the others listed (except NCE, which is about the same price). Digitrax seems to have things more thought out for automation, signaling, computer control and the like. NCE is great when it comes to DIY and custom building parts and stuff. 

At the end of the day it is all going to depend on what you want out of the hobby, what you have and are willing to spend, and your present and future skills.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*N-scale And DCC*



Dirk18 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I assume this question has probably been asked a gazillion times, so please try not to flame me too much.
> 
> ...


 Dirk18: 

Where are you located? If you need to import things from America, maybe you could get a better deal or better tariff situation by importing from the country where the item is made? I have been modeling in N-scale for many years, and my favorite brand of locomotive is Kato. Kato is a Japanese company. They have a large business presence in the U.S. but all their manufacturing is done in Japan. Their quality is excellent, all across their product line. I can't say they're cheap, but in my opinion, their excellent products are worth any extra cost. Actually, not much is available cheap, in terms of locomotives or rolling stock, regardless of brand. We are fortunate that just about all the equipment produced today is quite good, but at a price.

I join DonR in recommending going with DCC right from the start. Unless you only plan to run one train at a time, DCC is the way to go.

Train sets, in general, are often made up of poor quality components to keep the price low enough to attract inexperienced buyers, who don't know much about what they are buying. Current production train sets also tend to include "roadbed track" pieces. while some prefer roadbed track, it is quite expensive, and limited in the curves available. Flex track is both less expensive per foot, and can be formed to any curve, or used as straight track. 
There are some good quality train sets available. The Micro/Trains set includes a few of their excellent cars with their highly preferred couplers attached, and a Kato locomotive.
Kato also markets very good N-scale, train sets. They contain very high quality locomotives and cars, but they also have roadbed track. If you want to go with roadbed track, Kato's "Unitrack is the best brand out there. Like all Kato products excellent quality, but high price.
I still think one is better off starting with one good smooth-running locomotive and a few good cars and some flex track. The total price may be a bit lower than a train set, but more importantly, you can choose, and pay for, only items that you really want.
I don't know if I sent this file to you or not, but it covers some of what you are asking about.

Good luck, and have fun!

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment MODEL RAILROADING ON A BUDGET.pdf


----------



## Dirk18 (Sep 7, 2018)

A big thank you to ThomasJ, DonR, CTValleyRR, Fire21, PoppetFlatsRR, Massey and traction fan for all the valuable info. I do plan to expand my layout as time and of course funds allow.

@traction fan, I am located in South Africa. Unfortunately, a lot of our hobby shops have closed down here. Most people import nowadays, hence me asking about good brands. 

Thanks traction fan, you have sent me all the files.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I would suggest you take a look at the N Scale Model Trains page on Facebook. There are lots of people posting what they are doing with there model railroad. Lots of information!


I have been in N Scale for 45 years, I use Peco Flex track and switches. IMO Atlas has the best running locos with there scale speed motor, having much better slow scale speed performance. If your into sound again I own 6 of the new Atlas Gold locos and the sound is the best I have heard in N Scale.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*International Ordering*



Dirk18 said:


> A big thank you to ThomasJ, DonR, CTValleyRR, Fire21, PoppetFlatsRR, Massey and traction fan for all the valuable info. I do plan to expand my layout as time and of course funds allow.
> 
> @traction fan, I am located in South Africa. Unfortunately, a lot of our hobby shops have closed down here. Most people import nowadays, hence me asking about good brands.
> 
> Thanks traction fan, you have sent me all the files.


Dirk18;

South Africa eh. Well that just adds one more member from all over the planet. Cycleops,one of our members, lives in Ghana. We have lots of Australian and Canadian members and many from India and Europe. Do you plan to model the domestic railways of South Africa, or something else?

Yes I understand about hobby shops closing down. We have the same thing happening in the United States. Many Americans don't have a hobby shop within a hundred miles or more. My own local train store is up for sale also.

I don't know how familiar you are with the costs of international shipping. I don't know much about it. My only experience with shipping to another country was when I did an equipment trade with a forum member in Canada. I was quite surprised to find that the cost of mailing something across the border was much, much, higher than mailing the same item within the U.S. 
That's why I suggested checking if it would be cheaper to buy direct from Japan, China, or wherever the train item you want is actually manufactured. Maybe its not cheaper, or even practical, to do that; I don't know.

Sorry about sending you that duplicate file. 
good luck with your model railway;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I have found that Kato seems to be top of the list for N scale locomotives. They are not the cheapest, but their performance, I have found to be unmatched. I have Bachmann, Atlas, Trix, Kato, Micro Trains, Life-Like, and Walthers, just in my N scale locomotives. Some new, some used. 
In my opinion and experience of dealing with multiple manufacturers, Kato leads the pack, and Bachmann falls near the bottom.

So, quality and price can not really be in the same category. Bachmann, and Trix are lower price, but, significant, noticeable performance. Where as Kato, Walther's and Life-Like are good runners, excellent slow speed motion, smooth, and very few problems with any small track issues, but, are pricier than the others.

I wouldn't suggest you NOT purchase sets. I would recommend you start with a set, then expand on that. If you do single individual locomotives and rolling stock, your price will jump, quickly, and you are stuck with a locomotive and a caboose for months. If you do a starter set, you have a (semi) full train to run while you collect more. Also, with a set, you get locomotive, a few cars, track and a controller....everything you need to get started running trains.
My philosophy on purchasing ANYTHING is....I won't do the cheapest, they are ususally NOT a deal, and I don't do the most expensive, because they are usually NOT the best. But, in this case....Kato does take that title.


----------



## Dirk18 (Sep 7, 2018)

Been quiet for a while and just reading the forum. I have some Rail Mail arriving tomorrow!!!:smilie_daumenpos:

I managed to find a local supplier that stocks rail. I bought almost all of his Peco flex track and turn-outs.

He also had 6 Kato freight cars in stock, so I grabbed them as well.

I will import some Kato loco's and NCE controller in January. At least I can start building my layout now. 

My plan is to use the Kato freight cars and push them around the layout for now to ensure my clearances are fine. (I can probably make some toot-toot sounds while doing it. :laugh

I am building my layout on a hollow core door to start with. I plan to have sidings that can be expanded to another door later, if the significant other allows it.

I'll keep you guys updated on the progress.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Dirk18 said:


> Been quiet for a while and just reading the forum. I have some Rail Mail arriving tomorrow!!!:smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> I managed to find a local supplier that stocks rail. I bought almost all of his Peco flex track and turn-outs.
> 
> ...



My first HO layout was on a hollow core door and a thick layer of Styrofoam that was the same size as the door.....hated that foam...lol.....


----------

